# bonnie



## lusopitbull (Apr 12, 2008)

some pics, at nine and ten month old


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cute picts!up:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Ohhh Bonnie is such a cute girl!!!!! I love her smile


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great looking dog. Is she Black or Blue? The first pic looks blue and the other two she looks black lol. Good lookin no matter what


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Great looking dog. Is she Black or Blue? The first pic looks blue and the other two she looks black lol. Good lookin no matter what


I think she looks like a deep chocolate.


----------



## lusopitbull (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks


she's deep chocolate

she's 10 month old 54 cm and 26 kilos, a bit big but well balanced
im starting to work her to obtain working licence and working title (hunt), initiation to weight pull, spring pole and flirtpole.
i take it slowly and for fun for now


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That is a very nice looking dog!!


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 27, 2008)

nice lookin dog


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice lookin girl!


----------



## lusopitbull (Apr 12, 2008)

,,

thank you


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

nice looking dog


----------



## lusopitbull (Apr 12, 2008)

little update

love the first pic


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh wow! Whats her ped look like she is exactly the type of dog I want! I loooovvveee the gamey looking black dogs!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

beautiful girl!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

She is very pretty,,,love her look!


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

She looks great, what are her bloodlines if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

she looks great!


----------



## lusopitbull (Apr 12, 2008)

..........


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Interesting ped


----------



## lusopitbull (Apr 12, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Interesting ped


she is working good for me


----------

